# States allowing private firearm sales



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Are there any states remaining where you can privately purchase firearms and not leave a paper trail?


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Just off the top of my head, I think Nevada still allows it, but they normally won't sell to anyone out of state especially CA.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Utah allows private sales


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

whodunit said:


> Just off the top of my head, I think Nevada still allows it, but they normally won't sell to anyone out of state especially CA.


That hurts my feelings.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well here in California, you almost can't buy a slingshot without generating a paper trail...

Now if I go 90 miles up the coast crossing the border into Oregon, there one can buy long guns in a private party transfer with no paperwork/ cash and carry!! But you might get a firearm that is hot (stolen), and was possibly used in a crime.. Handguns do require paperwork though.....


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

New Hampshire


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

In Michigan you can buy/sell long guns private party but handguns are supposed to be registered/papered. At least that is my understanding of the laws.... 

http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/#?st=MO Click on each state you're curious about and it'll give you a quick reference list on the laws. Missouri looks like a good state to go make some purchases in.


----------



## BamaSpek (Aug 15, 2008)

Alabama.... :clap:


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Arkansas


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

VERMONT:cow:


----------



## Edition (Jun 8, 2009)

Oklahoma . No checks or paperwork if its a private sale.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

North Carolina

Even at gun shows, private sales , no paper work.


----------



## m39fan (Apr 11, 2005)

Indiana!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm encouraged.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

No paperwork in Arizona between residents.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Minnesota. 

I can sell or buy a used firearm at a gun show with no paperwork (if the person at the table is not a retail dealer and/or registered FFL). I can buy and sell used firearms out of my home.

BTW, I have a Thompson Contender with three different caliber barrels for sale.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

No problem in OHIO.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

West By God Virginia.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

In Iowa, walk into a store, pick out a black powder gun of your choice, carry it to the register and pay cash.

As far as I know these are stilled classed as firearms and are as lethal.


----------



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Missouri...:walk:


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Long guns in PA. Handguns need paperwork.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Texas


----------



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

Person to person sales in Wisconsin don't need any paper work as far as I know.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

in NY. you can buy from a friend or neighbor without any paper work

no paper work for black powder, they are not classified as a weapon, same laws as the Fed.

any hand gun made after needs paper work and a license, per the sullivan law.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

WildWisc said:


> Person to person sales in Wisconsin don't need any paper work as far as I know.


10-4, we do not need it yet.


----------



## blessedx5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Colorado!

(unless seller has knowledge that the purchaser is ineligible to purchase that firearm :shrug


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Are there any states remaining where you can privately purchase firearms and not leave a paper trail?


Yes to a point..

In PA we cans sell and buy long arms ie shotguns and rifles in private sales.

except class III longarms. 
Class III longarms and handguns require us to go to a FFL holder ie gunshops..


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Ernie, here is a listing of gun laws state by state.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_the_United_States_(by_state)#Pennsylvania


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Common Tator said:


> That hurts my feelings.


I didn't mean to make you cry  I'm a native Californian after all! By no means a southerner, though 

I've been to gun shows in Reno and when you tell the Nevada dealers where you're from they wave you off like you've got the plague. I bet there are "agents" going around seeing if they will sell to someone when they are not supposed to.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Private sales between individuals, all states as far as we know. We're in Idaho and definitely no problem here. We're a firearms manufacturer and have an FFL/SOT so whatever we purchase through the business goes on the books though.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

South Dakota


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Are there any states remaining where you can privately purchase firearms and not leave a paper trail?


Washington state. Ranked by the Brady Campaign as having the 14th "worst" gun laws/regulations out of the 50 states. 


> Score: 18 out of 100 points
> 
> Strength of Gun Laws
> 
> ...


http://www.bradycampaign.org/legislation/state/viewstate.php?st=wa#license

Lots of over exaggeration, drama, and truth stretching in some of the Brady descriptions, but in short you can buy a gun from a private individual with no paper/records required by law.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Kentucky.

Only thing you need to get a permit for is when you want to carry a handgun (CCW?).

Course, there are some people in these parts that should have to have a permit to have a bb or paintball gun, let alone a regular firearm of any sort......or even sharp pointy things like scissors and the like.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

that they dont even need a license to have kids, how sad and scary !

Even Canada allows private sales.



SpaceCadet12364 said:


> Kentucky.
> 
> Only thing you need to get a permit for is when you want to carry a handgun (CCW?).
> 
> Course, there are some people in these parts that should have to have a permit to have a bb or paintball gun, let alone a regular firearm of any sort......or even sharp pointy things like scissors and the like.


----------

